# Letters and Number falling off



## jamesr1991 (Mar 11, 2008)

Just picked up heat pressed jerseys with letters and numbers pre-cut from national company. Had contractor press them for me since order was so large. Never had this problem before. The letters and numbers begin peeling off during the game. What happened? Should I contact the national company or just recut everything locally with another material? Could the material be bad. Contractor is experienced.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

could be the wrong material was used...were the jerseys nylon or polyester?


----------



## jamesr1991 (Mar 11, 2008)

The jerseys are poly. I've used this manufacturers material on poly jerseys myself and didn't have a problem. I'm talking about reworking with 83 jerseys with name, numbers and team name.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe your contractor didn't press them hot or long enough sometimes you can repress them for the correct time with good results just takes a little time to get it placed right


----------



## jamesr1991 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm thinking that maybe the problem. I happen to create a sample for the team using the exact jersey and another manufacturers material with no issues.

The problem is I'll need to have the contractor get material to recut the lettering. that was lost.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

ask you contractor what temp and length of time he pressed them and see if that was the problem and if so he should correct the problem at his cost


----------



## jamesr1991 (Mar 11, 2008)

That's the ticket! I hope they can get the exact material from the manufacturer.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would contact both companies you dealt with to see if they can shed any light on the problem. The key thing to remember is your customer must be satisfied to keep your reputation from taking a hit. .... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes get both companies involved. You want to have some credit for this job and have done right.


----------



## jamesr1991 (Mar 11, 2008)

These were football jerseys and could the stretching the jersey over the shoulder pads dislodge the names and numbers?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I do Jerseys for football teams all the time. I never have any isssue. .... JB


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

i've been doing jerseys a while and through the years one time I had a problem....I (yes it was my fault) misread the label. They were 2 color jerseys part was nylon and part of the jersey was polyester. I thought the part I was putting the lettering was polyester and it was actually nylon, I had several jerseys come back with the names falling off. I was able to peel off the old stuff and recut/repress and all was good.


----------



## jamesr1991 (Mar 11, 2008)

The letters and numbers were placed on the mesh portion of the jersey. I thought I would die when I saw the names on the mesh instead of the "shoulder" nylon. I'm actually testing one right now to ensure it works. I'll know once it cools.


----------



## jamesr1991 (Mar 11, 2008)

I just let an identical jersey cool. I've been pulling and tugging on it for about 5 minutes and I can't get the numbers to move.


----------



## Foote (Sep 8, 2008)

jamesr1991 said:


> The letters and numbers were placed on the mesh portion of the jersey. I thought I would die when I saw the names on the mesh instead of the "shoulder" nylon. I'm actually testing one right now to ensure it works. I'll know once it cools.


That's interested, I'm putting names on football jerseys this evening and the top of the jersey got burnt. Apparently, my machine was too hot, but now the flag football player jersey is destroyed.


----------

